# Brushless AC controller - from GM?



## davidru (Apr 12, 2009)

While looking through the motors section of this forum, I came across the discussion of the Remy brushless motors used on the GM light truck hybrids, so I decided to see if any of these parts were out in the wild. I found this ebay item. Not the Remy motor, but apparently the controller for it.

A search on a gm parts etailer shows this, which is described as an inverter and appears to be the same piece. The GM website says the Yukon uses 2 60KW motors, and the ebay images seem to show 2 sets of 3 binding posts. 

I'm sure this inverter is controlled via CAN bus with more layers of encryption than a blu-ray disk, so it is far from a turnkey solution for a diy ev. However, it seems like it would be worth a grand just for the igbts, drivers and cold plate, and there are 2 of everything!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was really hoping that some one else could chime in that knows more than me, but you could be on track with your reasoning. $1000 for the raw components to build 60kw AC controller isn't too bad (but is that constant rated or peak rated?). If I remember right, GM uses a voltage in the mid 350 range so make sure you can make use of that in your car.

Worst case senario, you might be stuck with completely replacing the main driver controls with something that is designed to be programmable more easily. I've been toying with the idea of using a BLDC motor developer's kit to make a new high power controller to my liking for a while now. Have my eye on a kit thats about $300. There would be a lot of work to get it dialed in though.

I'd offer $500 and see what happens. I doubt there are many out there that need a replacement like this and even if they did, they probably would opt to have the dealer install a new one under warranty.


----------



## davidru (Apr 12, 2009)

Re others that know more chiming in, yes, there is no limit to what I don't know about hybrid powertrains. Kind of what I was thinking, as folks have discovered with the Prius motors/controllers, reverse engineering a purpose built hybrid to do something else is no easy task.

I'm guessing the 60kW is peak, but it seems there are 2 motors housed within the tranny (!) and apparently 2 controllers baked into that box. Maybe wishful thinking, but seems to be confirmed here. (Warning, flash) Click on "C" for the descriptive text. From that information, back I went to the GM parts site and found the tranny for ~3k http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...brid&year=2009&catalogid=1&displayCatalogid=0
Can this be real? A dual 60kW controller, 2 motors and a transmission for $4k? Of course, that doesn't count the 3.5 man years to reverse engineer it. Economies of scale are a a powerful thing, even a bankrupt, tainted GM has more leverage with Powerex or Infineon than a 3 man company in a socal warehouse.

It is my understanding that there is an "open" SAE standard for accessing vehicle ECUs to allow independent repair shops to diagnose engine control problems. This might make the task of making this work a little easier.



david85 said:


> I was really hoping that some one else could chime in that knows more than me, but you could be on track with your reasoning. $1000 for the raw components to build 60kw AC controller isn't too bad (but is that constant rated or peak rated?). If I remember right, GM uses a voltage in the mid 350 range so make sure you can make use of that in your car.
> 
> Worst case senario, you might be stuck with completely replacing the main driver controls with something that is designed to be programmable more easily. I've been toying with the idea of using a BLDC motor developer's kit to make a new high power controller to my liking for a while now. Have my eye on a kit thats about $300. There would be a lot of work to get it dialed in though.
> 
> I'd offer $500 and see what happens. I doubt there are many out there that need a replacement like this and even if they did, they probably would opt to have the dealer install a new one under warranty.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am bumping this up to the top, because I want to know more about this GM transmissionf or 3700$ thats suppose to have two 60kw motors inside...
http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...brid&year=2009&catalogid=1&displayCatalogid=0

According to my research of these Remy motors...they are 60kw continuous and 150kw peak!!! (200hp)...
http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250R4.pdf

two custom housings would need to be made, but shouldn't cost much...

two AC inverters would be needed...and the tirtium wacesculptor may fit the bill...
http://www.tritium.com.au/products/TRI74/index.html (5000$ USD)

So...

2500$ = 200hp AC motor with custom housing
5000$ = 200hp AC inverter from Australia
7500$ = 200hp AC setup


----------

